# Elk backstraps



## dschc78 (Sep 20, 2012)

I've smoked whitetail before but never did an Elk.  Wanted to run my plan by some people who know what there doing :).  I got a couple backstraps and I was planning to soak it over night in some applejuice.  Put a light rub on it in the morning and wrap it in bacon and cook it around 250 degrees until it reaches between 130-140 degrees.

Any help/advice would be appericated.  Also I read a couple of people trying a dry mustard on it, is that tasty?


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 24, 2012)

I don't know how much help I can offer now, but I smoked a Venison Backstrap not too long ago. Seasoned it, wrapped in bacon and lightly seasoned again. I smoked it at 250* and intended to take it to an internal temp of 140*, but I got busy and smoked it a little higher (155*). This was too well done but overall it had great flavor. I haven't done an elk one yet but it would be the same as the Venison. After you remove it from the smoker, wrap in some foil with a bit of Beef Broth and let it rest for about 30 minutes.


----------

